# Wohoo. Finally the start of Long Weekend :)



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

So it is the start of Long Weekend and just wondering what everyone is planning to do. Me, I'm going camping somewhere in the Island till Sunday afternoon or Monday morning. Just set up my newly bought battery automated feeder (feeds twice a day).

Btw, any suggestions oh how to cover the open lid? Maybe use saran wrap on the openings so fish don't jump out?

Have a good long weekend everyone 

Clint.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

clintgv said:


> So it is the start of Long Weekend and just wondering what everyone is planning to do. Me, I'm going camping somewhere in the Island till Sunday afternoon or Monday morning. Just set up my newly bought battery automated feeder (feeds twice a day).
> 
> Btw, any suggestions oh how to cover the open lid? Maybe use saran wrap on the openings so fish don't jump out?
> 
> ...


duct tape


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Hahaha. what if they jump and get stuck to the duct tape? hahaha . I think I should stick to using saran wrap . Much safer


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Ya long weekend!!

You could try some screen door material. Attach it to the tank rim using binder clips or something.

Will the tank not get very humid inside using saran?


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Yes it is . Any plans for the long weekend?

hmm I think I got some screen thing in my garage. I'll check it out .


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

I dont really have any plans. My wife has a lot of homework for the weekend, and studying to do. Oh well, maybe the next long weekend


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

going fishing tomorrow morning. beer drinking of course.
sunday dont know yet.maybe set up my 55G 
Monday a day of nothing  my favourite.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

halonine said:


> I dont really have any plans. My wife has a lot of homework for the weekend, and studying to do. Oh well, maybe the next long weekend


Yeah there's always a next long weekend


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

beN said:


> going fishing tomorrow morning. beer drinking of course.
> sunday dont know yet.maybe set up my 55G
> Monday a day of nothing  my favourite.


Sounds fun . Beer drinking is always fun


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Well gotta help parents pack now. To talk you guys after the long weekend


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Have a good weekend.

I've now stolen bens plans. Beer drinking it is.


----------



## halonine (Jun 7, 2010)

Well....the beer drinking seemed to work out well tonite hahaha.

I need sleep lol.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Just got back from long weekend camping . And all my fish's are doing fine . A family friend did great feeding them haha (Not Overfeeding). How was your guys's weekend?


----------

